# Suggest Me a camera for a range 5k~7k



## prajwal_7 (May 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I have planned to buy a camera, I have researched some cameras of Canon.

Let me know, are these worth it ?

1. Canon PowerShot A4000 IS 16.0 Megapixel Digital Camera, Black - 6149B001    119$

2. Canon PowerShot A3400 IS 16 Megapixel Digital Camera, Black - 6185B001       109$

3. Canon PowerShot A4000 IS 16.0 Megapixel Digital Camera, SIlver - 6148B001   109$

Or are there any other camera of companies like Nikon, Sony.  

Thank You,

Regards,
Prajwal


----------



## satinder (May 6, 2013)

3. Canon PowerShot A4000 IS 16.0 Megapixel Digital Camera, SIlver - 6148B001   109$
Best Piece.
Go for it.


----------



## nac (May 7, 2013)

From where you are gonna buy it?


----------



## prajwal_7 (May 16, 2013)

@Satinder: Thanks, I have decided on the same.
@nac: From USA

Regards,
Prajwal


----------



## titlingkm (Jun 26, 2013)

sx150 or sx160 is avail is best deal


----------

